# Another Home Brew linear bow press



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Thats cool Ten. I'll take 2.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Paul S. said:


> Thats cool Ten. I'll take 2.


Thanks bud!

You're in luck, they are sale this week for $1300 each 




Oh I am sorry, thats the new Apple press.. :chortle:


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL looks good, i was just over at a buddies and were making a press for him also. Those fingers look cool how did you make those?? were kinda stuck on what to do with them as the rest is pretty much straight foreward. Maybe a few close up pics at different views??


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> LOL looks good, i was just over at a buddies and were making a press for him also. Those fingers look cool how did you make those?? were kinda stuck on what to do with them as the rest is pretty much straight foreward. Maybe a few close up pics at different views??


I laser cut the fingers at work, I work in the largest contract laser shop in the US, 40 machines


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks great ...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Tenspot said:


> I laser cut the fingers at work, I work in the largest contract laser shop in the US, 40 machines


thats an awesome idea, we have one at work also, work at a USMC base and i could have some make no problems. may have to keep that in mind. Could make them look super clean and super strong since there one piece and not welded at all.


----------



## b77wolf (Jan 2, 2006)

so how much for a set of fingers?????


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm intrested in a set of fingers as well.


----------



## Hoser16 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll look and see if I saved the program for the fingers.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

You better send me one to test for ya. :thumb: 
Very nice my friend.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Interested in a set of fingers also!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

Very nice:d


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

If you find that program for the fingers, I'd be very interested in a set as well :teeth:

John


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Fingers hell I"ll buy a whole press


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

This may sound like a silly question but what keeps the bow from sliding downwards? I see the tabs at the top of the fingers will keep it from sliding up but if the fingers are straight if the limbs have some or any curvature to them won`t they tend to be squeezed downward? Or is it just the pressing tension that holds them in the press? Have thought about making 1 like this as it looks simple and would handle about any bow but want to make sure of all ends before i do so.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe a silly question, but the angle of the PSE X Force limb tips make me wonder - Will these presses also be suitable for bows with X Force type limb tip angles?


----------



## jshmrry (Dec 30, 2008)

actually the last chance e-z press is recomended to press the x-force bows and other presses will void the warranty on the x-force


----------



## CR337 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll take a press tooooo, bump the fingers.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

What are the dimensions for the fingers? I can have a fab shop I worked at cut me a set, just need to know how thick and how long? They look like 5/16 thick and about a 6 inch straight?


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> What are the dimensions for the fingers? I can have a fab shop I worked at cut me a set, just need to know how thick and how long? They look like 5/16 thick and about a 6 inch straight?


6" will work. I would go 3/8" - 1/2 on the fingers just for more bearing area. I am collecting parts for press #2 right now.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

did you keep a list of the materials that you used to build the press? I was also wondering if you have an estimate as to how much it cost to build? I am pretty good at building things but I am not the best fabricator.So if you could give me a couple ideas I would appreciate it.


----------

